# OLIGHT T20 Q5



## FASTCAR (Oct 9, 2007)

Got my new Olight T20 Q5.
Fenix who?

Normal box
X-tra O rings
Lanyard
Holster..and a decent one at that.
Fit and finish are fantastic.
HAIII
Tough A/R glass
Nice O rings
Q5
X-tra tailcap
Reverse clickey AND twisty switch at the same time..YES both.
By eye 5 inch long, decent heft and thin like 17670 size.
WILL tail stand
Will NOT roll on a table
Not alot of texture...yet I cant see dropping it.
DEEP reflector area...hybrid LOP/smooth
5 Brightness levels+2 SOS and 2 strobes
Memory for last level used
uses 2x 123A battery
fully regulated
Claimed run times are:
205L 1.5 hours
120L 3.8 hours
65L 10 hours
33L 30 hours
15L 70 hours..YES I said 70..not a typo.

Beam shape is a bit more throw then a Wolf Eyes beam.Nice usable spill.PLEASE dont ask about white walls...I just dont care.Outside this is a great great light. Great for an EDC.
This baby costs less then $70..FENIX who?
SOS I could care less about..it works fine
Strobe is annoying as it should be.

Threads are semi fine.They did come greasy and smooth.

Great small, thin and light 123x2 format light.Works with 2x 4.2V rechargeables.
Everything about this light is quality.
I will keep this light.

Fenix who?

Bang-for-the-buck-o-meter 9/10

Man, I told myself that my "keepers" would never be more then 4-5.
I may have to increase that to 10.

Got this light from Mike over at PTS..same old story. Great price..fast shipping and Mike was right AGAIN. I simply love this light.

HUGE thumbs up out the gate for OLIGHT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

My 2 cents


----------



## MikeLip (Oct 10, 2007)

Awww MAN! Super! I wish mine would GET HERE ALREADY!


----------



## RebelXTNC (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree completely! Except I think you meant "X-tra tailcap" rubber switch cover, not an actual second metal tailcap.


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes extra rubber cap


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 10, 2007)

As a heads up:
Went for our usual walk last night.Tested several new goodies.
I must say these new Olight have LOTS of throw and a nice beam.
Spill is still decent.This T20 out throws many light costing 2-4 times as much...yet has a great beam.

Fenix who?

Both my new Olights are very white. No puke green that other asian light seem to have .


----------



## mchlwise (Oct 10, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> Fenix who?



How many times are you gonna say this? 

You like it better than a Fenix. 

WE GET IT.


----------



## Saiga (Oct 10, 2007)

fenix who ?


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 10, 2007)

heh..just making a point that there are OTHER quality lower cost lights.
MANY here are on the fenix bandwagon.

I find often many have only 1 type of light..and assume its the best ever.
I think b4 they make a statement about this or that is the best...try testing 10-50 hell 100 lights..THEN make a call.

I have not tested or owned every light for sure.Im sure some here own or have tested more then me.I feel after 100 that I can make an informed call though.

And hell, this is a public forum...I dont know of any rule that says I cant dislike somthing.

I dont like Fenix at all.I find them having 2 many issues with off center emitters, bad quality and beams(green).

Dont want this as usual here on CPF to get "off topic"


Olight did a great job out the gate with this T20 Q5!
I never knew of Olight untill Mike ( PTS) told me about these great new lights.Yadda yadda yadda I grabbed a few and ..whammo..here we are.


FOR ANY MFGs THAT READ THIS :

Listen to what CPF people want...Make that type of light...above average quality at a fair price...This is the secret formula to make $$$$$$$$


It seems Olight did just this..and it worked.

I am actually looking to the future to see what Olight brings to us next.


----------



## WadeF (Oct 10, 2007)

I assume these figures are emitter lumens?

205L 1.5 hours
120L 3.8 hours
65L 10 hours
33L 30 hours
15L 70 hours..YES I said 70..not a typo.

Chevrofreak did a runtime test wit the Fenix P3D had got over 70 hours on low. Fenix claims 65 I believe.

Looks like a great light and I know if you like it, it must be good.  

Tempting to order one, but I have two P3D's and I'm having a hard time justifying buying another light that is similar, even if better. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## mchlwise (Oct 10, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> I dont know of any rule that says I cant dislike somthing.
> 
> I dont like Fenix at all.




Nothing wrong with not liking Fenix. If you don't you don't. 

I would just rather hear more about the Olight (which this thread is about) than another "Fenix who?" comment. 

... like how does the light actually work? 

Reverse clicky and twisty? 

What does that mean?

How are different modes accessed? 

:shrug:


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 10, 2007)

How does a click AND twist work....well:

The rear click turns light on and off and selects modes.( normal light, strobe, SOS)

When your in a mode the twist changes the brightness level.

You can change modes anytime light is on with a 1/2 press.

If light is on for 5 sec or more it has a memory.Next time you turn it on..mode AND brightness is the last you used.

As I said, It was odd for 15 seconds or so.Now I like it alot.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 10, 2007)

I have to say I am tempted to pick up the new T10 Q5 WC, but am slightly reluctant since no one has done any formal runtime testing or overall output testing as well. 

Fastcar,

Have you thought about buying a digital camera, a lux meter and making an overall output lightbox so you can really test out all the lights you have? I think it would do alot of good since you seem to have quite the collection. 

"Fenix Who" HAHAH. For whatever reason I find it rather comical, and I really like my Fenix lights.


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 10, 2007)

I can meaure lux..I have a quazi sphere ( ALA quickbeam) and a camera.

I find lux often usuless...white wall shots useless...total lumens is ok I guess and I find most beamshots useless.


I use lights for light. Having the newist ..coolest gadget is not what im about.I treat them as tools.( usually)

I care about quality photos cant capture.I care more about REAL LIFE beam usefullness then a wall shot.


We have others that spend hours doing run times and taking neat-O pictures for yall.

Often I find people that do reviews are connected to 1 brand or dealer.Often its just an add by some dealer ...Its not hard to have 2 accounts.Heck 1 guy told me personally he has 3 accounts so when he makes a point he can agree with himself to look right..SAD I know.


My review and typing style is informal,hardcore,gritty and raw.


Few will admit that 99% of the time we ( CPF) could get away with a Mag from 20 years ago and it would be fine .


Again this is all off topic.
I guess I dont do lux/pics because I dont want to.I do list lumen output often though.

I ask myself 1 question when testing any new light.
Does this light perform its intended task.
I dont expect a "thrower" to have a wall of light.
I dont expect a "spill" light to throw far.

MY reviews are more about so and so light having the goods or not.

Olight HAS the goods.Take my word..or dont.I just call it how I see it.


MY 2 cents


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Oct 10, 2007)

I did a little comparison a couple of nights ago with the BOG Premium Plus modded SF P9 I have attached to one of my AR-15s. The spot of the T20 is brighter, tighter and smaller than the BOG P9. But the P9 has a slightly brighter spill with a more gradual transition then the T20. The P9 will stay on my weapon and the T20 will find a spot on my gear.

It's a great little light for the price.


----------



## mchlwise (Oct 10, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> I dont expect a "thrower" to have a wall of light.
> I dont expect a "spill" light to throw far.
> 
> MY reviews are more about so and so light having the goods or not.
> ...



The problem with "taking your word" is that we don't know exactly what "having the goods" means. 

There are a lot of aspects of any given light that are subjective... you might like that particular thing and I might not. That doesn't make a light better than another, it's just taste. 

Because of that, it's nice to have detailed information which goes beyond "It's a good light! Buy it!"



Back to the twisty:

Is it "spring loaded" - meaning you twist it to one side and then release and it springs back, or does it stay where you put it? 

Are there 5 distinct positions for the twisty (one for each level)?

If you turn the light on, twist for a certain level (however that's accomplished), turn the light off, and twist while it's off - will it come back on in the same level as when turned off? Simply: can you change modes while the light's off?



I'm not affiliated with any company, I just want a light that I like. I've seen VERY little info on the Olight, and WON'T buy it without a LOT more information.


----------



## Saiga (Oct 10, 2007)

batteryjunctions web ad for this light says "usually ships in 1-2 weeks". is that still the case, or do they have them in stock ready to roll right now ?


----------



## LG&M (Oct 10, 2007)

So you don't like Fenix. I am OK with that. Will you tell me why? I have had no problems with mine. The Olight does look good.


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 10, 2007)

PTS has them now unless somthing has changed.



As far as the twisty:Not spring loaded, no clicks or notches.Retains memory when off, even if you turn the twisty.

Mine starts on high.I turn the twisty lose a bit then back tight and it will drop to level 4..then 3 then 2 then 1 then back to 5.


This light IS better then others because of QUALITY ..not "taste"
I.M.O. No other asian made light that is small, light weight and thin is even in the ballpark of this light overall.


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 10, 2007)

LGM: off topic ....but quickly


I.M.O. Fenix Lacks quality and solid feel.Often emitter is off center.Tint may be dark blue..white or puke green..Now im not talking about a .001% greenish tint..I mean GREEN.Mine was real green..OTHERS have really green lights.All are called "Premium" or "special runs for cpf"


Rob21 has a few threads bashing him because god forbid he said he does not like a fenix light AND its realllllly green.

I think for the price many lights are just better in all ways.I see fenix as not much better then DX and similar lights.

I would never use fenix in the field, trust my life with one or take 1 into combat.


All that said back to the T20:
My personal taste is VERY high quality fit and finish. Gold spring(s).Clean and smooth threads.Good interface.Does its intended job above average. Bright for its size.Good run time.Must have good beam.White beam only.
The list goes on, thats the main stuff


----------



## fasuto (Oct 10, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> This light IS better then others because of QUALITY ..not "taste"
> I.M.O. No other asian made light that is small, light weight and thin is even in the ballpark of this light overall.



Wolf Eyes neither?
Have you tried LiteFlux?

Sometimes a light is better than other only for a particular task and particular people.

I like some things about the OLIGHT (specially the T15) but still need more info and more people opinions.
Also, I believe that compared to similar lights they are to big.


----------



## MikeLip (Oct 10, 2007)

Fastcar - hush up already! Mine is taking bloody FOREVER to arrive! I think it sat in the post office in Connecticut for like three days before it even started to move. It should have been here long since.

As for Fenix, taking it further off topic...

Mine is white with just the slightest hint of green (F1D Q5 "premium yada yada yada). Very nice color when alone. Only apparent when compared to another light. Build quality is OK. Not a trust your life to it light, but people have done just that with $3 Eveready cheapies. The Fenix is MUCH better than those. Not a weapon light. It may be disappointing when my T20 Q5 shows up! 

When the T20 shows up I'll compare them. And the Tiablo A9S that should arrive at the same time! 

Hmmm. Now I need a Surefire...


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 10, 2007)

Question for anyone about the sequence of outputs.

If the T20 comes on with memory mode at, let's say, low, is each successive output stage brighter than the previous (not counting the strobing stuff)? In other words, does it go low, med low, med, med hi, hi. In that order? Or does it jump around?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 10, 2007)

mchlwise said:


> How many times are you gonna say this?
> 
> You like it better than a Fenix.
> 
> WE GET IT.


What the hell is Fenix?


----------



## orbital (Oct 10, 2007)

+



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> What the hell is Fenix?




>>>>>>>>


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 10, 2007)

Fasuto: yes I have tried those and 100+ other lights.


I said carefully : best small,lightweight and thin light.


Wolf Eyes and Deree are tops also. Both are VERY heavy, not lightweight or thin.These Olights are really quite small next to other lights in the same catagory.
Fenix has a light similar in size,weight and bulk to compare with the T10 T15 and T20.
I have seen them ALL.
I.M.O. Dollar per dollar, size for size the Olight blows fenix out of the water bigtime.
henceforth...Fenix who?

In No special order I like best :
Wolf Eyes
Deree
Olight


Olight is NOT a tank like a Deree or Wolf Eyes.That said I have never broken a lights case anyway.I am 100% confident that an Olight can take daily "normal" use for 20-50 years to come..or more.

As for liteflux: It is a decent solid average light IMO.Better then fenix or DX.Personally I wont own one now that i have seen/played with one.


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 10, 2007)

gary :

It is always


5 (High) 4 3 2 1 repeat


After lowest ( 1) its always max ( 5)


Hope that helps


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 10, 2007)

Mikelip :


S U F F E R Muhahahah 


It worth the wait my friend hehe. Add to this thread when yours shows up. Tell us how ya like it after the first night test.At night the throw will shock you....remember I said that.


----------



## zapufast (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a T20 Q5 and took it to work today and stess tested the HAIII finish.
Took it out of my pocket to show to a fellow worker and slipped out of my hand.....tried to grab it, and ended up hitting it like a baseball. It flew about 6 feet and hit the concrete and skidded about 5 feet.
I said, "oh great, now it has a concrete finish.!" I picked up the like and I couldn't find a scratch or dent on it. Pretty amazing considering the hit the light took, .....it was hard.
Anyway, as far as my take.... I have a Fenix L2D that has a very nice tint and is my EDC, until I got this light. It has more throw that my L2D and it's brighter. It doesn't have the butterball beam that Fenix has, but it has nice spill with NO yellow cree rings with good throw. Everylight has it's own purpose, but I think this light does a good job combining throw/spill for the EDC.

Hope this helps, Tim


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 11, 2007)

Another question about the T20.

I am concerned that any small, pocketable light with output over about 80 lumens for a P4/Cree presents heat conduction concerns. 200 or so lumens in such a relatively small form factor has got to generate a lot of heat on max (and probably even one down from max). I suspect that the two brightest levels on this light are only burst type modes. If this light doesn't get seriously hot fast on the brightest two levels then I would be concerned about ineffective heat conductivity.

I have 6 small quality lights that put out around 130 lumens on max (ARC LS w/ flupic & P4, HDS U 60 w/ P4, SS Civictor w/ flupic and P4, TNC SF w/ P4, FF III with P4, and Fenix L1P with flupic and P4) and only one, my HDS Ultimate 60 w/ P4 can run for any length of time without getting really hot, and it is the largest of the bunch.

Any comments about this? Does this light get hot fast on either of the two brightest levels?


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 11, 2007)

I have yet to get mine hot. Just warm


----------



## davidt (Oct 12, 2007)

How does the memory mode work? Does the flashlight draw power when off to enable the flashlight to remember the last setting?


----------



## MattK (Oct 12, 2007)

Saiga said:


> batteryjunctions web ad for this light says "usually ships in 1-2 weeks". is that still the case, or do they have them in stock ready to roll right now ?




OOPS! 

In stock and shipping same/next day. I've been away and hadn't remembered to update that but we've had them for over a week.
LINK: http://batteryjunction.com/specialeditionolight-t20.html


----------



## BentHeadTX (Oct 14, 2007)

Will the T15 ever be offered with a Q5 emitter? If so, it would be a good replacement for my L1D CE that I use as a helmet light. 
Does OLight plan on releasing a 2xAA light with a Q5?


----------



## MattK (Oct 14, 2007)

A T15 Q5 is likely, the 2AA light is still in the engineering stage so while a high spec version is likely it's hard to say if it will be a Q5. The standard version of the T15 is a damned good light already.


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 14, 2007)

+1 I like the T15 as it is.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Oct 14, 2007)

MattK said:


> A T15 Q5 is likely, the 2AA light is still in the engineering stage so while a high spec version is likely it's hard to say if it will be a Q5. The standard version of the T15 is a damned good light already.



Thanks, Matt

A T15 Q5 is what I am looking for (to replace a L1D CE) I like the idea of better finish, switching, springs and throw. Patiently waiting... 
...
...
...
...is it here yet?


----------



## MattK (Oct 14, 2007)

LOL - the biggest problem has been getting the Q5 WC emitters. Olight is just now shipping the second half of our T20 Q5 order.

It's obvious there's a market so now it's just a matter of time...please be patient.


----------



## josiah (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Matt! I'm really interested in getting the T20, and had a question. I noticed from the Battery Junction website that runtimes are listed. What battery is used for those runtimes? I'm just curious what the difference would be in runtime between, say, the Tenergy primaries or rechargables you carry. Thanks!


----------



## shelly (Oct 16, 2007)

My Olight, just received this morning, came with 2 Panasonic cr123a batteries. Nice touch.

Shelly


----------



## Patriot (Oct 16, 2007)

From some of the pictures I've seen, it looks like the T20 has quite a bit of extra meat (robustness) around the bezel, similar to Wolf-eyes. Am I just seeing an optical illusion or is this thing thick at the bezel. Fastcar said that it was thin...I'm not sure what to think but I prefer slim and trim.


----------



## MikeLip (Oct 16, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> From some of the pictures I've seen, it looks like the T20 has quite a bit of extra meat (robustness) around the bezel, similar to Wolf-eyes. Am I just seeing an optical illusion or is this thing thick at the bezel. Fastcar said that it was thin...I'm not sure what to think but I prefer slim and trim.



I find it to be quite trim - it easily rides in my front pants pocket. Great little light!


----------



## Ericz23 (Oct 16, 2007)

OLIGHT WHO????
From the beam shots I have seen I think the Fenix is a much more useful beam!


----------



## MattK (Oct 16, 2007)

josiah said:


> Hi Matt! I'm really interested in getting the T20, and had a question. I noticed from the Battery Junction website that runtimes are listed. What battery is used for those runtimes? I'm just curious what the difference would be in runtime between, say, the Tenergy primaries or rechargables you carry. Thanks!




The runtimes are for primaries. With the RCr123A's typically expect about 1/2 the runtime of primaries with slightly higher output and you'll rarely be disappointed.


----------



## MattK (Oct 16, 2007)

Ericz23 said:


> OLIGHT WHO????
> From the beam shots I have seen I think the Fenix is a much more useful beam!



While beamshots can be marginally helpful for judging basic beam characteristic and comparative output they are, as anyone who has made them knows, lousy representations of what one actually sees. I suggest reserving judgement until you've actually seen one - light is very bright and has tons of smooth, useable spill.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 16, 2007)

MattK said:


> While beamshots can be marginally helpful for judging basic beamshots and comparative output they are, as anyone who has made them knows, lousy representations of what one actually sees. I suggest reserving judgement until you've actually seen one - light is very bright and has tons of smooth, useable spill.



I agree. It is very hard to take a true reprensentation of the actual beam you see. Indoors or outdoors.

It is very hard for me to do outdoor beam shots. The spill of the light is very hard to see. Most of the time you cannot see the spill at all.


----------



## Dr.Glock27 (Oct 17, 2007)

Gary123 said:


> Another question about the T20.
> 
> I am concerned that any small, pocketable light with output over about 80 lumens for a P4/Cree presents heat conduction concerns. 200 or so lumens in such a relatively small form factor has got to generate a lot of heat on max (and probably even one down from max). I suspect that the two brightest levels on this light are only burst type modes. If this light doesn't get seriously hot fast on the brightest two levels then I would be concerned about ineffective heat conductivity.
> 
> ...


 
No. I tried running an Ultrafire 17670 at the highest setting for 1:45 until the low battery warning kicked in. It gets just a little warm unlike the Fenix P2D and P3D at turbo, it gets hot after 5 mins of continuious use. The temp here reaches up to 31*C.


----------



## shelly (Oct 17, 2007)

I own and have owned a bunch of lights from several manufacturers.

When I received the T20 Q5, I was immediatelyt taken by how good it felt to hold, similar to my feelings about a good kitchen knife.

When I turned it on at night, all I could say was "what a beautiful beam, just perfect." Tight bright spot with tons of usable spill.

I've always just been pleased with high outputs and white beams so I was surprised to find myself saying this.

Glad I took a chance on this light.

Shelly


----------



## indenial (Oct 30, 2007)

Just placed an order for a T20 through Battery Junction. Any idea when will you be able to fill the order? Thanks!


----------



## MattK (Oct 30, 2007)

No - but hopefully I'll know tomorrow.


----------



## woodrow (Nov 1, 2007)

Ericz23 said:


> OLIGHT WHO????
> From the beam shots I have seen I think the Fenix is a much more useful beam!


 
I just got the T20 Q5 from PTS today (sorry MattK, thought your were out of them) I also have a Fenix P3DR100. My impression... They are both GREAT lights! The Fenix has this great wide spill and a very nice smooth wide spot. I also like its UI the best out of both lights. The T20 Q5 has this incredibly bright sidespill for a light of its size and better throw. The beam almost takes a little bit of getting used to because the spot is surrounded by such bright spill. I like it. 

Get either one or both. I really do not think you will be sorry you bought either. Also, I think the Q5 Fenix is a little brighter than my Rebel. Chao has a nice review with great beamshots of both lights that is worth checking out. Again, either light is a winner.


----------



## Cochese (Dec 9, 2007)

Is there a company that makes a polymer/kydex belt hoslter for one of these?

Like this one?

Anyone have a link? I am ready to order two of these but need holsters for them, one for a dress belt and one for a police duty belt.

Thanks!


----------



## Cochese (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, and thanks for the space. I've been lurking foreverer!


----------



## Grateful Ned (Dec 10, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Cochese (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks!

Anyone?


----------



## MattK (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry Cochese not a clue. If you simply need something to make this work on a police duty/dress belts I think I can help you - polymer/kydex is a whole other ball o wax.


----------



## skyline_man (Dec 10, 2007)

> And hell, this is a public forum...I dont know of any rule that says I cant dislike somthing.



Fastcar, i've always like your posts and your style. You're my favourite member cos you always speak your mind. I find it some what unusual in this forum compared with other forums out there, where whenever you criticize a light - members get personally offended and start calling you a troll and trouble maker!
I mean this is a forum here for gods sake! Its not a wife club. Most of us here are men, so why be so sensitive???!!!:mecry:


----------



## woodrow (Dec 11, 2007)

I bought a terralux 2AA rebel light from Batteryjunction. I did not like the light that much (hey, what did I expect, it was $29) but it made a nice gift to a non-flashaholic. The best part is, that before giving it away, I pulled the clip off of it and stuck it on my Olight T20. Now my bright little pocket light rides bezel down in my front slacks pocket and I never even know it is there until needed. It was worth the $29 just for the clip.

Note: I am sure banning someone from cpf is not a easy decision for the moderators. I doubt I am far from the truth in imagining that warnings were given that were ignored. I also believe that good old FASTCAR made it his personal mission to get under member's skins. That's not what we come to cpf for. It does not matter if you (like me) thought that 92% of everything he said was total BS or if you accepted all of his opinions like the gospel truth. We are guests here. This is a great place, but we do not set the rules. People who have put a lot of sweat and blood into the forum do that. We should abide by their policies or leave and start our own forums. Just my .02


----------



## Cochese (Dec 11, 2007)

MattK said:


> Sorry Cochese not a clue. If you simply need something to make this work on a police duty/dress belts I think I can help you - polymer/kydex is a whole other ball o wax.


 

Hmmm. I wonder if someone will pipe up that makes Kydex holsters...

I tried sending emails and some phonecalls to Sidearmor, Surefire and another place. Nobody has answered me.

Matt, I'd like to order two of the Special Edition 205 lumen models from ya but I wanna know there is a holster for it!

Worst case scenario is that I just have to buy a couple of Surefire LED jobs that will fit in a V70 holster.


----------



## cmichael (Dec 11, 2007)

Now Fenix come out with OLIGHT T20 Q5


----------



## MattK (Dec 11, 2007)

Cochese - There really aren't a lot of kydex flashlight holsters on the market because they have to be sized so specifically that it can only pay if you can make massive numbers - that's why there are relatively few kydex flashlight holsters on the market and they're made/sized for specific lights.

I did a little googling and found this guy who does cutsom Kydex work. 

LINK: http://www.buybrownholsters.com/


----------

